# Michiana Retriever Club 2012 Spring Field Trial



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Any news? Thanks in advance.


----------



## MC Boulais (Feb 22, 2005)

Open callbacks....2,5,7,8,11,13,20,24,30,31,33,39,42,43,48,49,50,51,55,56,62


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

MC Boulais said:


> Open callbacks....2,5,7,8,11,13,20,24,30,31,33,39,42,43,48,49,50,51,55,56,62


1st series was a big land triple with the two long birds retired. Left bird came out first thrown right to left,, thrown into the tree-line(good 350+ yards), middle was a flyer left-to-right(175 area) , and 3rd bird was way long about 450 yrds?? thrown left to right.

Qualifying - 1st series was a triple ran in a shorter cut cornfield. Middle bird at approx 350, right bird at 175, and left bird flyer at 250. 19 dogs called back to straight forward land blind. 14 called back to the 3rd series water blind, shoreline through a stock pond. Started at 3:30, should be finished by now. No further update


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

MC Boulais said:


> Open callbacks....2,5,7,8,11,13,20,24,30,31,33,39,42,43,48,49,50,51,55,56,62


were these the call backs to the second series?? thanks for posting!


----------



## Shawn S. (Jan 17, 2005)

JusticeDog said:


> were these the call backs to the second series?? thanks for posting!


Yes. PB land blind ran cross wind through the marks.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Heard Rick Stawsky won the Qual, one of Wayne Curtis' dogs got 3rd. #5 owned by Adam Popa was a JAM


----------



## BlakeD (Apr 21, 2012)

Congrats to Wayne curtis


----------



## BowmanLake (May 17, 2009)

Hey Kip Dixon: I heard the weather was brutal there. Gracie probably thought she was just doing her job like an extreme hunting day in MN- 
1st in Qual!!! Welcome to the Open!


----------



## MC Boulais (Feb 22, 2005)

Open results 1st Curtis w/ Moses
2nd Hines w/ Mickey
3rd Attar w/ Diesel
4th Hines w/ Keita


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Dogtrainer4God said:


> Heard Rick Stawsky won the Qual, one of Wayne Curtis' dogs got 3rd. #5 owned by Adam Popa was a JAM





Congrats to Kip, Jodi, Fineline Retrievers and Gracie.. Well deserved..


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Team Moses!!!


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Moses is on a roll lately. 2 wins , a 4th, a jam and a reserved jam in past 5 trials.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Any news on the am?


----------



## Bullets Dad (Jul 8, 2003)

Amateur After the 1st Series - 2,5,8,11,14,17,18,21,22,23,24,26,30,32,35,39,40,45,47

Double (In-Line) Land Blind for the 2nd:
1st Bird about 60yds planted 5ft off the Right Toe of a Standout BB (no white). 
2nd Bird Wayyy Out (350yds at least). The proper line was brushing the BB's leg on the way to the 2nd.
The doggies didn't really like being that cozy to the Gun/BB. Can you blame em ?

I would imagine they finished the LB, and hopefully got started with the Water Blind before the sun went down. 

I got some Big ol' kisses from Molly Tamale .. (just what the Dr. Ordered thanks Mr Benson) .. had a Nice Day. Yep, I miss it.


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Congratulations to Scotty Seward for Winning the Derby with 16 month old VooDoo! Go Lil' chocolate dog, go!


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Any more news/results???


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Big Congrats to Mr. Fred Kampo and Stinger for a 2nd in the AM. Stinger won a 1st in the AM last wknd in TN and with this 2nd he qualifies for the 2012 NARC acomplished within his first 3 career Amateur All-Age. So far the youngest 2012 NARC qualifier 2 yrs 6 months 28 days. Great Job. Great team.


----------



## dlsweep (Dec 3, 2007)

Congrat's to Rick, Kip & Gracie for the 1st in the Qual!


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/H Martin Kirby & White Oak's Lil Ms."Chicka" for placing 2nd in the derby. Three trials,three placements,& three different handlers.

Also BIG CONGRATS!!! To O/Dr.David Aul,H/Wayne Curtis,& Magic Trick's Jaylee "JJ" for placing 3rd in the Q.

Heard it was a great trial! Congratulations to all that earned placements.


----------



## Kurt Hallgren (Jan 16, 2005)

Congratulations Kip! Good Job Gracie!! See you in the amateur this summer somewhere...


----------

